# hello, welcome me back.



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

dont you hate computers? when they mess up that it. Well mine did, for a month. but now i have a new one so im happy. I really wanted to enter in the sign of the times contest but with a broken computer, kinda hard to get the pictures online. if this is the wrong place to put this post, sorry.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome back! yeah...my computer crapped out on me for a few weeks, too...it really does suck!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Did you go ahead and make a sign?

When you get the comp running again,post pics anyways. We love to see pics.

Welcome back by the way.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello- WB, yep sucks big time


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome back GC!!!! Glad you got your puter workin again


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome back and hope your comp holds out this time!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Glad u found ur way back GC!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad to see ya!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome back GothicCandle!
Mommy says we have a new daddy now!
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you back.
You'll have to jump on the next build.
It will be another fun one!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome back GothicCandle.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome back, we missed you.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

WB... GC 
looking forward to seeing your sign anyways


----------

